
Programmer script calls Phone Scammers 28 times a second preventing future scams - vinnyglennon
https://www.facebook.com/wesoftwarengineers/videos/2288465848061786/UzpfSTUyOTExMDYzODoxMDE1NjkzNjMyMzMxOTUyMg/
======
tonyquart
Lol. If this is real, I think you can try to gather numbers from complaint
sites like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) and set up the flooder to
their phone numbers. It will work great, I guess. These scammers are very
annoying.

------
Latteland
How can he call them 28 times a second? Also, my scam calls have fake caller
ids. So how does he get their number? Of course we need to phone companies to
block incorrect caller id.

~~~
kazinator
Worse, the phone numbers could belong to people unrelated to the scam.

Replying to spam, whether e-mail, text message or voice call, risks
"backscatter".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backscatter_(email)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backscatter_\(email\))

